# Hawker Hurricane Manuals



## MiTasol (Jul 29, 2021)

Vol I for the Mk I
Watermarked so scumbags do not sell it on their sites

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 29, 2021)

And a Russian Manual for the Hurricane downloaded from the Russian Central Air Force Museum restoration site Aviarestorer.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank-you!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks Mi


----------

